

How to crawl through the last month at the day job? - fab2722

Hi,<p>in about one month I will leave the company for a 6 months sabbatical. I would like to travel and start working on my side projects (not necessarily about programming and techy stuff).<p>My motivation in my daily job is underground. My head and heart have already left. How can I face this?
======
gaius
You're a professional. Your duty now is to your successor. Just as if you
joined a company, you'd appreciate your predecessor tying up the loose ends.

------
lsc
document! It's the best thing you can do for the company you are leaving, and
at least for me, it's the easiest thing to focus on in those times... mostly
because even half-finished, incomplete documentation is way better than no
documentation at all.

